# Millipede Babies... What do they look like?



## The_Monk (Aug 18, 2005)

My Giant African Millipedes have been mating non stop almost for months. Today I noticed a very small (only about 4-5mm long) grey silvery, what can only be described as a worm. I cant see no legs although its small, and it just squirms. Theres a few, have I got babies or are they pests I have to eliminate, they only appeared today!? I cant take no photos cos they too damn small, the little buggers. Any help advice appreciated.


----------



## Wade (Aug 18, 2005)

Baby millipedes look like maggots at first glance, but they do have legs and segments, so get a magnifying glass to be sure. If there are no legs, likely you have some sort of fly larvae.

Wade


----------



## NiGHTS (Aug 18, 2005)

Babies start off with 6 legs, I think.  As they grow, they'll add more legs and segments.  4-5mm sounds about right.  I just discovered some babies from my Desert Millipedes and they're about 2mm long.


----------



## The_Monk (Aug 18, 2005)

i'll get the magnifying glass out tomorrow and get looking! thanks


----------



## fantasticp (Aug 18, 2005)

Babies will curl up just like adults when disturbed. I think that is the easiest way to tell if they are milli babies or not.


----------



## NiGHTS (Aug 20, 2005)

Adding to that point - the milli-babies tend to stay curled up most of the time (or at least when you dig 'em up).  They look like lil balls, which you could easily confuse with those small white grains you find in some potting soils.


----------



## The_Monk (Aug 20, 2005)

I think I have some babies and also fly larvae, damnit! How do they get in? My tank had been clear for 2 months then had two infestations within weeks. I tried putting the food in a dish so it does not touch the substrate (Peat) still no joy! How do you stop it?


----------



## thedreadedone (Aug 20, 2005)

bury the food, or change it daily (make sure you dont take baby millipedes out when you change the food)
and hang some pesticide-free fly papers in the room


----------



## Crunchie (Aug 21, 2005)

baby millipedes are very cute


----------



## thedreadedone (Aug 21, 2005)

sooooo cute with their fat ickle bodies and teeny-tiny antennae

which species?


----------



## Crunchie (Aug 22, 2005)

thedreadedone said:
			
		

> sooooo cute with their fat ickle bodies and teeny-tiny antennae
> 
> which species?


Those are Tanzania red legged! Apparently their eggs and babies are a bit bigger than most sp.


----------

